
The Cost of Indirection - JoshMcguigan
https://www.joshmcguigan.com/blog/cost-of-indirection-rust/
======
JoshMcguigan
Hey HN, author here. I got curious about the performance cost of trait objects
vs generics in Rust (and more broadly about the cost of dynamic vs static
dispatch), so I created this series of benchmarks comparing the performance
implications of various types of indirection in Rust.

